# My husband went out on our wedding anniversay



## elo (Jan 7, 2009)

We both got home from work, the plans were for me to put the kids to sleep, and then to go out to get dinner for our 14 wedding anniversary, but we had an argument about something ridiculous, and he stomped out of the house by himself to have dinner.

I am very angry, and hurt. He has been calling me, but I just disconnect the phone.

Any advise?
Elo


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It seems the issues you both have come down to communication, try reading the five love languages.

draconis


----------



## LifeBabyLove??? (Dec 27, 2008)

I dont know what the argument was about but not talking to him is not going to make it better. Try to calm down and ask him to come home so you both can talk.


----------

